# Pip pics 2007



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok here we are finally.






Enjoy

Oh and flame away if you want lol...


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

the link isn't working for me mate ??


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Should be working now dude.

Maybe its being hit a lot?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

very impressive mate


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

which one are you mate?

ps liking the backing tune

some good leaness in the guy compared to before, dodgy fcuking eyebrows though


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I love ladies in bikinis toxic


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice, you are pretty lean and are carying some size.

Is that your chick?

Maybe we should put some comments in there?.........................lol........


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheers guys and no it is not my chick lol!!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Got bored didnt even last the 1.40 sorry mate...


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

mickus said:


> Got bored didnt even last the 1.40 sorry mate...


So you have the attention span of a retarded chimp?

Only kidding...not missing much tbh.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

finally. well done m8


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice and lean mate...you looking to be a model???

imo get yourself a vid done in the gym pumping some iron!!

each to there own tho!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking good mate, good size and lean.


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

mg: a bit gay  seriously though, nice progress


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lukey said:


> mg: a bit gay


have you seen your avvy, jus joking mate


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

lukey said:


> mg: a bit gay


lol!!

Says the chap who looks like the lovechild cross of Richard Fairbrass and Gollum.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Pip said:


> lol!!
> 
> Says the chap who looks like the lovechild cross of Richard Fairbrass and Gollum.


HA HA HA HA!


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL, i guess i set myself up for that one:gun:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

lukey said:


> LOL, i guess i set myself up for that one:gun:


Excellent dude. Was the comment left on youtube, you by any chance lol?!

I have left it on, its pretty funny.

Pip


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

Pip said:


> Excellent dude. Was the comment left on youtube, you by any chance lol?!
> 
> I have left it on, its pretty funny.
> 
> Pip


No, I didnt leave any comment Pip, ....just googled who richard fairbrass is..I think I'll take your insult and a compliment sir, fine good looking upstanding man LOL:blowme:  , always been a bit in touch with my femine side mind...well so ive been told by the missus:eek:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking good pip, but as mentioned before, on the gay side.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

megatron said:


> Looking good pip, but as mentioned before, on the gay side.


just decked him out to be a little feminin

if it were gay wouldnt that throw the whole idea of having the bird in advert?

pip

you do you feel:

mentally

physically

health wise

at the weight there and the weight you have 'bulked' (for want of a better word) to now?

all in all which do you prefer living with?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

thats lovely.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> just decked him out to be a little feminin
> 
> if it were gay wouldnt that throw the whole idea of having the bird in advert?
> 
> ...


I am sat at 231-232lbs @ about 12-13% bf currently.

On the day i was 205lbs.

Psychologically as you know you feel small until the top comes off and i looked smaller in clothes. I knew the task at hand and i just got on with it and put all that to one side.

The pay cheque softened the blow in that aspect:cool:

Healthwise nothing has changed dude. As you know i only use bits and bats of anabolics in low dosages so i am not impairing much by want of words 'bulking'.

Physically speaking i am much more comfortable now being bigger and being more lax in diet (i love to eat).

Going down to what i did and then coming back up to current weight i must say has been much more leaner and quality weight rather than sh!te. Plus very little water retention. Not a fan of that anymore lol!

What do i prefer being: Me currently.

What does the market field/women/boys prefer: Me in the pics.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

megatron said:


> Looking good pip, but as mentioned before, on the gay side.


Where do you come to that conclusion? lol!!

I guess even if i was in the middle of fornicating with a chick that would be gay to some of you...eh?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the response pip

this is an area that interests me greatly and i always ask "is it really worth going crazy low on bodyfat if you dont have too?"

but again the mental aspect kicks you in the ass and drags you toards mental cutting plans


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Pip said:


> Where do you come to that conclusion? lol!!
> 
> I guess even if i was in the middle of fornicating with a chick that would be gay to some of you...eh?


I was only playing, you look really good there... I should have used the word artistic - but in my caveman brain it translates as just "gay".


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

megatron said:


> I was only playing, you look really good there... I should have used the word artistic - but in my caveman brain it translates as just "gay".


lol fair enough..

I have fornication pics of me wanna see?!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, but there is a special, secret part of this forum for such things, I think you need 200 posts or something.

Nothing gets you more reputation than posting pics of your conquests in there. The filthier the better.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> thanks for the response pip
> 
> this is an area that interests me greatly and i always ask "is it really worth going crazy low on bodyfat if you dont have too?"
> 
> but again the mental aspect kicks you in the ass and drags you toards mental cutting plans


In a word no, not crazy low. But i know youre a bit of a lunatic like that lol!

Maintain reasonable condition/bf year round thats for someone like me, thats my objective. So i look decent year round, isnt that what BB is all about?

Have a few pizza's tonight you will feel loads better..lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't get me wrong mate, looking good, but we all know what good lighting and black and white can do. I can't really comment on the physique until I can see it proper. But if you're looking for comments, then yes, I would have a go on her...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, looking good, but we all know what good lighting and black and white can do. I can't really comment on the physique until I can see it proper. But if you're looking for comments, then yes, I would have a go on her...


Not everyone wants the 300lb meathead look you know *runs for cover under something heavy*.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fibber ^^^^


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

megatron said:


> Not everyone wants the 300lb meathead look you know *runs for cover under something heavy*.


i do!!!

can have the option then of cutting it up


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob here dude: 231lbs a couple of months ago. (note: no epic lighting or makeup lol!)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Pip, on another thread you suggested you were natrual.

This thread you said you dabble on some small amounts of anabolics.

Do you take gear?

How old are you?

You have some good genetics there.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes mate i do use bits and bats of anabolics. For that shoot i went more or less natural.

I have just turned 28 mate.

Its all genetics and your genetic response to drugs IMO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pip said:


> Yes mate i do use bits and bats of anabolics. For that shoot i went more or less natural.
> 
> I have just turned 28 mate.
> 
> Its all genetics and your genetic response to drugs IMO


Haaa haaaa, I saw your post on MT where you put that and TT put the opposite.

I typed up a responce to the thread and for some reason I could not post.

I backed the thread with black sprinters in the 100 meter sprints and other information.

I saved it in word so I was considering posting it over here.

I love a good debate when personal attacks are low and logic is high........heeee heeeee

I do completly agree with you tho.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Haaa haaaa, I saw your post on MT where you put that and TT put the opposite.
> 
> I typed up a responce to the thread and for some reason I could not post.
> 
> ...


Nice dude.

I love debates when they go to the gutter make for interesting reading and fun lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pip said:


> Nice dude.
> 
> I love debates when they go to the gutter make for interesting reading and fun lol


yes, mass debates are good fun


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pip said:


> Nice dude.
> 
> I love debates when they go to the gutter make for interesting reading and fun lol


Here you go, go ahead and beat toxic to it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/24222-genetics-they-excuse-they-answer.html#post305511


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Here you go, go ahead and beat toxic to it
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/24222-genetics-they-excuse-they-answer.html#post305511


Oh hacksii i am mixed btw hence the genetic splice and me getting the goodstuff lol!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice shape mate, Do you not work traps much?? Can't really see much of them to be honest, but a good shape nonetheless. Plenty to work on anyway


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Pip! You do look like a model in the youtube video.


----------



## mart77 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think you look good Pip, well done, i bet loads of people would like to do a photo shoot like that but wouldnt necessarily admit it.

well done.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pip i thought those pics where taken before your current cycle when you was around 220lbs i thought you are 231lbs now or am i mistaken??


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

One word, Pip - Creed


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Pip i thought those pics where taken before your current cycle when you was around 220lbs i thought you are 231lbs now or am i mistaken??


205lbs for Provocateur shoot Pauly. 231lbs currently with the non modelling shots posted, yes mate.

Those pics were at 228lbs mate but not really changed too much.

You want some more?


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

rightyho said:


> One word, Pip - Creed


Long time no hear Keith. What you think of Pip condition without the help of ANYONE?

"Rightys mass maintaining cut" 

I have some more gems for you as well:cool:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Nice shape mate, Do you not work traps much?? Can't really see much of them to be honest, but a good shape nonetheless. Plenty to work on anyway


No mate and funnily enough ppl comment on them being big. For me that slanted shoulder look which occurs with overdeveloped traps is ugly.

I might do some light shrugs once every 6mnths but what you see has just grown on its own without direct weight resistance training.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> Looking good Pip! You do look like a model in the youtube video.


Thats great mate because i actually am one lol!

I have to attend the launch next week and i dont fit my suit anymore...fcuk. Paid £1300 for it as well and its been worn on a handful of occasions what a bummer.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love the huge trap, sloping shoulder look, it reminds me of some dude that has power.

Dead lifts come to mind.

Wouldnt make good feature for modeling tho........lol......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Unless you modeled wrestling gear.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I love the huge trap, sloping shoulder look, it reminds me of some dude that has power.
> 
> Dead lifts come to mind.
> 
> Wouldnt make good feature for modeling tho........lol......


Nothing beats big wide shoulders IMO. Arnie had the traps but it took it away from his shoulders, made him look unbalanced.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

good physique, very marketable I think

but whats with the bondage bracelet.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> good physique, very marketable I think
> 
> but whats with the bondage bracelet.


Its very girly aint it lol?! I blame fashion..lol!!

Its my gothic look Tom. I like metal and rock music and i was feeling very Motely Crue at that point lol!!

Heavier and bigger models are used if you have the right look btw chaps. I dont like Mens Health physiques. Malnourished maggots IMO.

BTW i started off in couture so my body had zilch to do with it more looks based. Now the body is an added bonus.


----------



## twint (Sep 16, 2007)

Good work bro.

Dont understand the gay comments myself. Sure if it was pics with you and another bloke. But to me guy + gal dont = gay.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bigger models are cool, but they better have abs or forgetaboutit.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the pics myself and it shows some artistic appeal.

I could do it but the photoshop guys would have to be paid overtime


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Good build, all the best with the modeling.


----------



## Getting On! (Aug 25, 2007)

Pip said:


> more looks based.


 mg:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

looking in good shape pips

and very zoolander with the face!

fair play looks like a great job!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheers Pat and Twinty. As for the gay comments...lol...lets say cest la vie.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> Bigger models are cool, but they better have abs or forgetaboutit.


Of course mate and condition. Good example is Frank Sepe. I think he is cool.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Getting On! said:


> mg:


So what if i told you that i had to wear pants in the body shots because we tried just in my boxers but my package was a bit too obtrusive and big?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> So what if i told you that i had to wear pants in the body shots because we tried just in my boxers but my package was a bit too obtrusive and big?


If that was the case then you wouldn't need to train in the first place....oopsie


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> If that was the case then you wouldn't need to train in the first place....oopsie


Excellent LMFAO!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pip said:


> Cheers Pat and Twinty. As for the gay comments...lol...lets say cest la vie.


What does this mean?..............cest la vie?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hackskii said:


> What does this mean?..............cest la vie?


Looked it up on the net:

C'est la guerre: 'So is war' or 'That's war'

C'est la vie: 'So is life' or 'That's life'


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Looked it up on the net:
> 
> C'est la guerre: 'So is war' or 'That's war'
> 
> C'est la vie: 'So is life' or 'That's life'


The bottom one Scott. You are always gonna get haters basically.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

looking solid mate, and there's nothing wrong with having a Motley Crue day!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> The bottom one Scott. You are always gonna get haters basically.


Im a hater, you look awesome and your a pretty boy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah winger he has the similar face to Cousin Eric.

There is another one on MT where he is laying on the ground and his arms are pretty big.

That is where he looks alot like Eric.

Not sure if he wants me to post that one tho.

It looks seductive or a modeling shot.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Yah winger he has the similar face to Cousin Eric.
> 
> There is another one on MT where he is laying on the ground and his arms are pretty big.
> 
> ...


You better not post it. If I click on the pic and my wife sees it my 21 years of marriage might be in jeopardy.


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

some really good pics mate

in some the girl looks dodgy!

your condition on your abs/obliques looks on point


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

_GM_ said:


> some really good pics mate
> 
> in some the girl looks dodgy!
> 
> your condition on your abs/obliques looks on point


She fcuking were bro....lol!!

Not that i could say anything though...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> She fcuking were bro....lol!!
> 
> Not that i could say anything though...


Inquiring minds what to know.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

CAMP STYLE PHOTO/CLIP but no denying your in shape and like me lean but your guns are bigger than mine so I hate you:lift:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> CAMP STYLE PHOTO/CLIP but no denying your in shape and like me lean but your guns are bigger than mine so I hate you:lift:


Lean for that bro, 205lbs because it was required. Not as lean at 232lbs!!!

Cheers for your honesty.

18.8" now baby...BOOM...LOL!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> Lean for that bro, 205lbs because it was required. Not as lean at 232lbs!!!
> 
> Cheers for your honesty.
> 
> 18.8" now baby...BOOM...LOL!


You should have done what most bodybuilders do and round up to the next inch. 

18.8", plus or minus a hundred thousandth.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen the pics. Looking good Pip.

What kind of diet did you use to get to where you looked for the photo shoot?


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> You should have done what most bodybuilders do and round up to the next inch.
> 
> 18.8", plus or minus a hundred thousandth.


Nah dude those folk are only kidding themselves.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

RACK said:


> Just seen the pics. Looking good Pip.
> 
> What kind of diet did you use to get to where you looked for the photo shoot?


Rack like i commented in your journal i brought carbs and calories down thats it TBH. Ate less carbs and less food lol!!

Ppl overcomplicate things. Leave the complications for the competitive guys when then you are talking to a science to get to their bf levels.

Truth Rack i wasnt completely strict on my diet either so i could have come in a lot better and tighter but they didnt want that either.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip mate


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Pip said:


> Ok here we are finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the same Pip that is on Bio???


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> Are you the same Pip that is on Bio???


We are one in the same yes.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

18s cry jealousy oh well 17's aint too bad at 188pounds used to be a fat 206 with 18's but no abs.Pip any plans of competing:lift:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> 18s cry jealousy oh well 17's aint too bad at 188pounds used to be a fat 206 with 18's but no abs.Pip any plans of competing:lift:


Nope no money in it dude.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Pip, any plans doing porn?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

winger said:


> Hey Pip, any plans doing porn?


Why? Do you wana watch that?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> Why? Do you wana watch that?


Sure. My motto, any porn anytime. 

I'm not cock blocken ya am I?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

winger said:


> Sure. My motto, any porn anytime.
> 
> I'm not cock blocken ya am I?


lmao!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Con, check out your rep points. 

Hey Con, do any time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

winger said:


> Hey Con, check out your rep points.
> 
> Hey Con, do any time?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I love love you too mate. Pip loves the way I hijack his threads. 

Hey Pip, :blowme: I mean that in an o-so-Christian way.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

And here i go again. 6 weeks to get conditioned in.

Any helpful hints boys? lol!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> And here i go again. 6 weeks to get conditioned in.
> 
> Any helpful hints boys? lol!!


Yea, no more donuts and cokes for breakfast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Yea, no more donuts and cokes for breakfast.


That and more cock

Just kidding


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Isn't that low calorie?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Isn't that low calorie?


Why yes it is my ***.............................................:beer1:

Drink up ****........................................


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, I was cracking up on that

I am still laughing....

Sorry for the beer hyjack dudes....... 

Being a mod I should act more right?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, I was cracking up on that
> 
> I am still laughing....
> 
> ...


Like that is going to happen!

Back off on the alcohol soldier! :beer1:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread has taken a nasty turn....lol!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pip said:


> This thread has taken a nasty turn....lol!!


Yah, maybe but every nasty turn bumps the thread and every post makes you more popular.

Next thing you know you will be in the movies:eek:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, maybe but every nasty turn bumps the thread and every post makes you more popular.
> 
> Next thing you know you will be in the movies:eek:


Hated Scott, hated lol!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> This thread has taken a nasty turn....lol!!


No, a nasty turn would be doing a Google search on tub girl.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> No, a nasty turn would be doing a Google search on tub girl.


I just clicked the link and I am at work I sure hope I dont take one on the chin for that.

I couldnt get it to load, maybe that is a good thing?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I just clicked the link and I am at work I sure hope I dont take one on the chin for that.
> 
> I couldnt get it to load, maybe that is a good thing?


Trust me its a good thing scott.

I will give you a clue, as*holes and orange juice


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

id smash tubgirl!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> id smash tubgirl!


Thats because your one sick puppy Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i think i like the sting from the oj would be a great alternative to swarfega (the one with the tinny plastic balls)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> i think i like the sting from the oj would be a great alternative to swarfega (the one with the tinny plastic balls)


Hahahahha, you crack me up dude.

I used to be car mechanic and we used that stuff, just imagine using that as anal lube on a bitch. Ouch !!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i worked a nightclub years back

well one of the doorman there (british strongest man competitor, just to give you an idea of what his poor mrs went through) used to smash his mrs (a police sergent) in the back door using tiger balm as a lube!!!

beat that!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> i worked a nightclub years back
> 
> well one of the doorman there (british strongest man competitor, just to give you an idea of what his poor mrs went through) used to smash his mrs (a police sergent) in the back door using tiger balm as a lube!!!
> 
> beat that!


F*cking rolling on the floor now lol

That is mad, must sting like f*uk.

Reminds me of a trick me and some buds played on one of our passed out paraletic friends .

One of me mates wa*ked in a johnny, then we stuffed it up my mates ar*e who had passed out and was dead to the world and then sprayed his asshole with deep heat.

Can you imagaine what he thought had happened when he awoke  , man that was cruel.

Great pics btw Pip, slight hijack. Oopsie


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

shame

i got to spread the love before i can rep you

i just woke my daughetr from laughing!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you guys are a funny bunch.........

Oh, forgot you are from the UK

I love you guys and your humor...................................Best!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh my, just saw tub girl, glad it didnt load from work....................Hack, what the hell are you thinking?:doh:


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

winger said:


> No, a nasty turn would be doing a Google search on tub girl.


Oh sweet Jesus..i just threw up the little food i am allowed.. mg:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pip said:


> Oh sweet Jesus..i just threw up the little food i am allowed.. mg:


Good, then that is just that much less calories you took in. Step the fcuk up Pip 

Tub Girl diet...lol.


----------

